# Kickstarter: Mighty No. 9



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mightyno9/mighty-no-9

holy shit.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh myyyyyy </Takei>

This actually looks legitimately fun. If completely and obviously a Mega Man rip-off, as if that were a surprise. Hopefully Inafune can succeed with this one and show Capcom they done goofed bad.

Also, protagonist's name is Beck. Keeping the musical naming scheme, I see.

EDIT: And not-Roll is called Call. HURR.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2013)

Rock and Roll, meet Beck and Call, eh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Sep 1, 2013)

And then he gets sued by ripping off his own creation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Give him money just to give him money. He deserves it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

3,671
backers
$231,017
pledged of $900,000 goal
30
days to go

WELP



SirRob said:


> And then he gets sued by ripping off his own creation.


GO BACK TO BED.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Capcom can eat a bag of dicks. Let him rip off what he made! More power to him!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

At this rate, He'll properly get $900,000 in a few hours.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Already at fucking 230k last I checked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> 3,671
> backers
> $231,017
> pledged of $900,000 goal
> ...


Shit son, 3183 backers gave 240k in a day?  At this rate he's going to get all the money in three more days.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

30 billion dollars by tomorrow morning. lol


----------



## Runefox (Sep 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> 30 billion dollars by tomorrow morning. lol


$30 billion stretch goal: Purchase Capcom, fire all executive staff


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> $30 billion stretch goal: Purchase Capcom, fire all executive staff


That I could get behind.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

At least this game has potential, Not like Brutal: Paws of Fury - The deviantart (DO NOT STEAL) edition.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

That was seriously even a thought? Ew

Just looked at the rewards. I need 10 grand pronto...


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> And then he gets sued by ripping off his own creation.



You can't copyright a game's _design_, people.  At least he's including elements that make it more than "just" a MM ripoff (ever play "Dragon's Curse" on the TG16?  It was literally just _Monster Boy 3: The Dragon's Trap_ with a new coat of paint slapped on to remove the trademarked characters).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a real "Fuck you" to Capcom. XD

This seriously looks like a parody you'd see on Newgrounds taken seriously.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

They've already crested half a million, with "only" 30 days left to go.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You can't copyright a game's _design_, people.  At least he's including elements that make it more than "just" a MM ripoff (ever play "Dragon's Curse" on the TG16?  It was literally just _Monster Boy 3: The Dragon's Trap_ with a new coat of paint slapped on to remove the trademarked characters).



It's more like the concern was that if he made artwork or such similar to the game he's launching now it would have belonged to Capcom - similar to how working at Disney make sure you do NO drawings or sketches around them because they'll claim it's their work under the contract you had with him.

Fortunately he left long before that, so I doubt there would be any issues of that situation happening.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's more like the concern was that if he made artwork or such similar to the game he's launching now it would have belonged to Capcom - similar to how working at Disney make sure you do NO drawings or sketches around them because they'll claim it's their work under the contract you had with him.  Fortunately he left long before that, so I doubt there would be any issues of that situation happening.


 Yeah, some companies are a bunch of dicks when it comes to copyright.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's more like the concern was that if he made artwork or such similar to the game he's launching now it would have belonged to Capcom - similar to how working at Disney make sure you do NO drawings or sketches around them because they'll claim it's their work under the contract you had with him.


Oh, _that_.  Barbie sued Bratz over something to that effect.  I can understand that kind of contract if it's "on the clock", but I'm not sure I like the idea if the contract applies to "off the clock" stuff too.  At best, I can only categorize it under "necessary evil".  (I can see how it would be a conflict of interest to give a personal idea to someone other than who you work for, but otherwise....)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

10,016
backers
$601,888
pledged of $900,000 goal
30
days to go


----------



## Runefox (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> 10,016
> backers
> $601,888
> pledged of $900,000 goal
> ...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


>



Huehue.

Also, no "Mighty Number 2" jokes yet? :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh my fuck. CC, make like XBone and go home. @-@


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my fuck. CC, make like XBone and go home. @-@



Oh come on now. That was totally overdue!

This is pretty ridiculous though. Over half a million in one day, just because Inafune is behind it? Very impressive.
The game doesn't really do much for me at this point but I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh come on now. That was totally overdue!
> 
> This is pretty ridiculous though. Over half a million in one day, just because Inafune is behind it? Very impressive.
> The game doesn't really do much for me at this point but I will keep my eye on it.



Well considering that Megaman 9 (which Inafune worked on) was the best Megaman game ever, I would say the amount of support is reasonable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> *snip*


When does a european branch ever speak for their Japanese? 

See how most european branches are useless as fuck.


PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering that Megaman 9 (which Inafune worked on) was the best Megaman game ever


Get out.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Get out.



No, fuck yo nostalgia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering that Megaman 9 (which Inafune worked on) was the best Megaman game ever





PastryOfApathy said:


> No, fuck yo nostalgia.


lel.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> lel.



pls


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> pls


Hell, Even Mega Man ZX was a better game.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> When does a european branch ever speak for their Japanese?
> 
> See how most european branches are useless as fuck.



Can you seriously tell me, with a straight face, that Capcom Japan or USA wouldn't bullshit their way out of cancelling MML3 the same way given their recent history?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Can you seriously tell me, with a straight face, that Capcom Japan or USA wouldn't bullshit their way out of cancelling MML3 the same way given their recent history?


Capcom of USA wouldn't.

Obv. Japan would.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hell, Even Mega Man ZX was a better game.



Opinions. Which is to mine are superior.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Opinions. Which is to mine are superior.


Except you lost all creditable when you said Mega Man 9 is good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Some feels










Imperial Impact said:


> Except you lost all creditable when you said Mega Man 9 is good.



10 was right there with it...and fucking Starforce.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You can't copyright a game's _design_, people.  At least he's including elements that make it more than "just" a MM ripoff (ever play "Dragon's Curse" on the TG16?  It was literally just _Monster Boy 3: The Dragon's Trap_ with a new coat of paint slapped on to remove the trademarked characters).



That's probably not the best example - That wasn't a ripoff of Monster Boy 3. Westone actually permitted NEC and Hudson Soft to publish Monster Boy 3 on different systems. One of the conditions was that that they had to put that new coat of paint slapped on to remove the trademarked characters because the original title was published by none other than Sega.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> That's probably not the best example - That wasn't a ripoff of Monster Boy 3. Westone actually permitted NEC and Hudson Soft to publish Monster Boy 3 on different systems. One of the conditions was that that they had to put that new coat of paint slapped on to remove the trademarked characters because the original title was published by none other than Sega.


Adventure Island?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *snip*


Awww


XoPachi said:


> 10 was right there with it...and fucking Starforce.


I found SF3 -really- fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

I played the first two and assumed 3 was gonna be the same crap so I didn't bother. I should just get it on my R4. lol
 I swear though. Battle Network...
I'd LOVE. A new Battle Network. ;w;

I wish more people made rom hacks.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it made its goal. Wonder how long Capcom is going to wait until they sue Inafune.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Except you lost all creditable when you said Mega Man 9 is good.



You are a literal non-human monster.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 2, 2013)

Game just like Mega Man? DO WANT.


Runefox said:


>


kdjejfjdivjdjflejfejfiejflk

Its like Capcom doesn't use the internet.

EDIT: Megaman 2 is my favorite Megaman game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

Mine definitely is a five way toss up of Classic 5, 6, 7, X3, and BN6.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 2, 2013)

Well they're already funded. They are over 1 mil now. If they make 2.5 mil then it goes to gaming consoles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well they're already funded. They are over 1 mil now. If they make 2.5 mil then it goes to gaming consoles.



Who wants to see it on the PS3 or Wii U?  (More like who _doesn't_?)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd rather get it on PC. I'm sure there'll be modded levels and stuff.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd rather get it on PC. I'm sure there'll be modded levels and stuff.



Always bet on Duke PC.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2013)

I stumbled across this on the internet-

*Admin Edit:* Already posted here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-Mighty-No-9?p=3413862&viewfull=1#post3413862

I wish we could see a new megaman x game or legends, hell the biggest thing I would like to see the megaman universe's "elf" wars that are referenced in lore so much, but we've never actually played a game about it.  Here's hoping mighty no. 9 is awesome.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Its funny that this picture was already posted in this thread.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

3DS Battle Network would have been kickass. Would be the only other game to make Streetpass worth a damn. Random battlechip and Navi program trading? What? @w@

As much as I hope Mighty branches out and becomes something different, a Mighty...Internet.....Fighting Guy.....The Game would be purdy cool. ;w;

EDIT: Mind blown...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd rather get it on PC. I'm sure there'll be modded levels and stuff.



Depends how active the modding community is. Or if it's not like Elder Scrolls's modding community.

"Mod: Replace Mighty no 9 with Megaman X!"
"Mod: Turn Mighty no 9's cannon into a penis."
"Mod: Something that has no effect on the game and is covered by 5 different mods out there already!"
"Mod: Nudity!"


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Which is why I specified levels. I only ever care about level mods in games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Which is why I specified levels. I only ever care about level mods in games.



Which are still subject to the same level of quality control as Elder Scrolls's. :V

"Mod: New dungeon that doesn't add anything and gives you no reason to go there."
"Mod: Clumsily put together dungeon that's half empty."
"Mod: Replace the 'boring' dungeons with a long and tedious walk!"


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are the best kind! Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mind blown...


what makes the Mega Man arcades games a new installment?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

...I didn't even realize number 3 was Mega Man Power Battle. I thought that was Mega Man 7. Oh well, lemme just pretend it fits. ;w;


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 3, 2013)

I see they've nearly hit $1.3M and with "only" 28 days left to go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Surprised no one's said anything about it. How many of you guys donated and how much?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I didn't even realize number 3 was Mega Man Power Battle. I thought that was Mega Man 7. Oh well, lemme just pretend it fits. ;w;


In order.

1. Mega Man 2
2. Mega Man X
3. Mega Man Arcade 1
4. Mega Man Legends 2
5. Mega Man Battle Network 1
6. Mega Man Zero 1
7. Mega Man ZX
8. Mega Man Star Force 3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

I like how 1.75 mil is ??? - like ... Profit?
(and it shows up again at the 2.2 mil)

Oh and before I forget, least investing in this is better than when I invested in someone's fox trinket, and got yelled at and told they didn't have the time to post up a set of colors the item should be painted in. I think you should have that ready before selling it. Then again the item came in kinda crappy - the moulding was off.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 3, 2013)

Just watched the introductory video on the page.  I like how they deliberately echo MM in the opening and closing sequences.

And they are most definitely going to hit the $1.5M mark which is where they plan to add a New Game Plus mode.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

Which one of you 3 bought the dinner option?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2013)

Me. I found $10,000 under my couch cushion and sent it over. :I


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Me. I found $10,000 under my couch cushion and sent it over. :I



That's gonna be an interesting dinner if he needs a translator. Evil thoughts about asking stuff to make the translator get flustered. Doesn't have to be vulgar, but say stuff in non sequitur.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't realize Keiji made Dead Rising. No wonder 3 looks like shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

I love when big gaming news pops up, because Tumblr's best use is put to full blast. Stupid fucking pictures...actually second best use. There's ALWAYS huge titted anime chicks for us to enjoy. >w>
BUT, This is great.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2013)

$1.8M after just one week.

They've also shifted the stretch goals around a little, with the making-of documentary at 1.75M (now reached) and console releases at 2.2M instead of 2.5 .  The mystery goals are still there, just a bit later down the pipeline.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Good guy WayForward. Helping out fellow game companies by constantly talking about their Kickstarters...






And doing their own fanart ON their Kickstarter.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

12 days left and they've hit $2.3M -- they've passed the milestone for console releases, next goal is "Challenge" Mode.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

O-O

I wonder if challenge mode is gonna be like...husky AI or Zelda Master Quest hard.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

No, they already said it's like the challenge missions from Super Mario Bros U (many of which are genuinely hard).


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I trust it will _actually_ be difficult considering who's making it.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Some of the objectives in Mario Bros U's challenges are downright crazy.  Like, use the Flying Squirrel suit to complete a stage _without touching the ground_.  Or beat a stage without grabbing any coins (so of course they place coins _everywhere_).


----------



## Runefox (Sep 25, 2013)

Kickstarter email said:
			
		

> æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®ã‚¢ãƒƒãƒ—ãƒ‡ãƒ¼ãƒˆã¯ã“ã¡ã‚‰ï¼ˆè‹±èªžã®ã‚¢ãƒƒãƒ—ãƒ‡ãƒ¼ãƒˆã‚ˆã‚Šé…ã‚Œã¦æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®ã‚¢ãƒƒãƒ—ãƒ‡ãƒ¼ãƒˆãŒæ›´æ–°ã•ã‚Œã¾ã™ã€‚ï¼‰
> *(ï½€_Â´)ã‚ž(ï½€_Â´)ã‚žSPREAD THE WORD: KEIJI INAFUNE WILL BE ANSWERING QUESTIONS AS PART OF A REDDIT AMA (ASK ME ANYTHING) TONIGHT, WED SEPT 25TH FROM 6 - 8PM PST! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! (ï½€_Â´)ã‚ž(ï½€_Â´)ã‚ž*


So yeah.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> So yeah.



I'm surprised to know that the people developing this are also doing Shantae.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm surprised to know that the people developing this are also doing Shantae.


Yup, they've done cross-promo art, too. Surprisingly enough, even though they had no direction as to what to draw, both Way Forward and Inti Creates ended up doing Shantae and Beck high-fiving.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2013)

Time to write some erotic fanfiction about the pair.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, there's only about 5 days left for the fundraising, where are they at now?  $2.53M?  They've hit the 2.5 mark for sure.  Would be nice if they can hit the 2.9 mark....


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Time to write some erotic fanfiction about the pair.



Replace 9 with Number 3 and I'll provide art.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 30, 2013)

26 hours left and it's broken the 3.1m barrier. At this rate, we might see the 3.3m mark, but wouldn't it be something if it hit 3.5? A massive "fuck you" to Capcom.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 30, 2013)

Runefox said:


> 26 hours left and it's broken the 3.1m barrier. At this rate, we might see the 3.3m mark, but wouldn't it be something if it hit 3.5? A massive "fuck you" to Capcom.



If you include the 88k they got through Paypal donations they are already past 3.2m and very close to 3.3m.
Judging by how this thing went I'm sure we are gonna see a big push towards 3.5m at the end. But at this point I am pretty much certain that we are gonna see PS4, XBONE, 3DS and Vita versions. This game is gonna be freaking everywhere XD


----------



## Runefox (Sep 30, 2013)

The only place I don't see mentioned is iOS/Android. Guess they learned from Capcom what to do about trying to release full games on those platforms: Don't.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 30, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The only place I don't see mentioned is iOS/Android. Guess they learned from Capcom what to do about trying to release full games on those platforms: Don't.



Maybe! Or maybe they just don't see their game working with touch controls on devices like that.
Either way, I think this is a good sign. I still don't know how excited I should be about this because I have never been that much into Megaman but it's interesting to watch where they are going with this project and how huge it's getting.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 30, 2013)

And there's the $3.3 million goal. Currently sitting at $3,360,588 including Paypal donations. Looks like it's going to hit the Vita/3DS goals.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

So...let's break this down.






*A* Cute as fuck
*B* Cute as fuck; needs to calm down though
*C* Won. This is in the game. No need to vote. It's done. Because the spreading bacteria that is Bronies.
*D* no
*E* Why did C have to have a pony? Seriously. Q-Q
*F* o hai Roll
*G* .....Anita Sarkeesian has enough to worry about
*H* meh
*I* "Well don't mind lil ol' me, I'm jus' bein all desu kawaii" Fuck off.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

Actually I like C (without the silly pony) but would love it to be dark skinned and instead of regular hair, dreads/coils. Dunno that would seem more cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Actually I like C (without the silly pony) but would love it to be dark skinned and instead of regular hair, dreads/coils. Dunno that would seem more cool.



I think her design's great. But she doesn't fit the style of the rest of the game in my opinion. And I know she's gonna get an absurd amount of support because of the pony. 

One of the bosses is a dark skinned electro chick though. I can't find her for some reason. :<


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2013)

Ahhhhh, yes, there's the "fuck you"; The 3.5m goal's been reached, and PS Vita and 3DS versions are happening. I wonder how Capcom feels about all this. I'm sure their faces are pretty wet with egg.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think her design's great. But she doesn't fit the style of the rest of the game in my opinion. And I know she's gonna get an absurd amount of support because of the pony.
> 
> One of the bosses is a dark skinned electro chick though. I can't find her for some reason. :<



None of them really fit. C fits more because Call is supposed to be a robotic assistant. All the other designs focus on how cute she is - not how much she's supposed to be the assistant to Beck. C bothers to show accessories where she can assist Beck. 

Glasses indicate a vision problem. A visor would probably fit more as a robotic assistant. It's not that I don't think girls with glasses aren't cute. It just makes me go "huh" talking about a robot girl assistant. Others just show a comical aspect of robotic design, not how she'd assist Beck. C shows more of that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

That's kind of what I meant. Fitting the art style. Wasn't thinking about it that way. And B seems to be a...pretty helpful one. Look at that eagerness. owo;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

B hits uncanny valley.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I wonder how Capcom feels about all this. I'm sure their faces are pretty wet with egg.


They already expressed their opinion, like, 29 days ago when the project reached their base goal almost immediately.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They already expressed their opinion, like, 29 days ago when the project reached their base goal almost immediately.


I missed that.  What was their reaction?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I missed that.  What was their reaction?



They donated to the campaign Sept 1


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> *10,016* backers
> *$601,888* pledged of $900,000 goal
> *30* days to go





Runefox said:


>


Yep, that was COE's reaction.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So...let's break this down.


Ooh, ooh!! E! Pick E!!
She's got a fox tail on her head!
Furry pride furry pride!!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

C definitely looks the most robot-like of them all.  The rocket boots are a bit of distraction (she looks better with them on, as in the upper- and mid- left), but it's cool to see the sheet showing off some transformations.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't stress enough how *bad* D and G are. I really fucking can't.

And if C wins, ooooooooh boy. Just imagine the amount of shitty pony crossovers. lol


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

$3.6M and just three hours left to go.  Retro chiptune soundtrack if they hit 3.8!

(If the PayPal total isn't included in the meter, they already have.)


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> $3.6M and just three hours left to go.  Retro chiptune soundtrack if they hit 3.8!
> 
> (If the PayPal total isn't included in the meter, they already have.)



It isn't and they have. Current total (PayPal numbers are 2.5 hours old): $3,835,328. It's tough to provide an actual accurate number though because it's *climbing so rapidly*. 15 minutes ago, it was at $3,815,587.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

I want Steam accounts and Vita names. 
Now.
I'm trashing FAF online in this game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

I... I can give you my friend code


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2013)

Take a guess. Have Steam, no Vita. :|

Also, yes, it broke 4 million.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

Even without Paypal they've still hit $3.8M, the chiptune mark.  $4M is the mark for "online battle race mode", two players racing to complete the same stage the fastest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

ugh... Roll clone won. 9-9


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ugh... Roll clone won. 9-9



Not necessarily, she won the public poll. There's still a chance that the backers poll later on will push Call E up. The difference in votes was only about 10%. Narrowing it down to 3 means everyone who voted for other designs now have votes free to vote for the top 3.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ugh... Roll clone won. 9-9


Just be thankful C didn't win! 
F would be my second choice honestly, but I'm not surprised she won the public vote. She's definitely got the most general appeal.
E definitely looks more like an assistant, though. More personality, too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Not necessarily, she won the public poll. There's still a chance that the backers poll later on will push Call E up. The difference in votes was only about 10%. Narrowing it down to 3 means everyone who voted for other designs now have votes free to vote for the top 3.


Which top three designs made it?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Which top three designs made it?



Roll Clone, E, and...damn, what was the other one, Rune? Was it C?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Roll Clone, E, and...damn, what was the other one, Rune? Was it C?


I think it was H.

Edit: You know, the more I compare the designs to No. 9, the more I think F's the best fit. The public chose well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

It's Roll. :I


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's Roll. :I


She looks more mature than Roll.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think it was H.
> 
> Edit: You know, the more I compare the designs to No. 9, the more I think F's the best fit. The public chose well.



I don't know. Neither of the top designs are particularly robotic; The debate I saw happening during the live stream was that F looked like Beck, but the only reason F looks like that is the headset. Beyond that, she looks almost entirely human. Between her and E, I'd prefer E. H is just straight up uninspired, but really, they're all pretty cute looking. I just feel like E jives best, and as a bonus, _doesn't_ look like teenage Roll.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

E had pep in her step. She looked a bit sassy and competent. More so in a "I'm a professional" way other than combat or anything. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

Anybody else find it awesome they smashed every last funding goal?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

I am sooooooooooo trashing people online. SO glad they met that goal. I LOVE racing platformers (shut up, I know it's not racing, I'm talking about the versus mode).


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 2, 2013)

I truly wonder how much this game will sell.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> I truly wonder how much this game will sell.



I'm willing to bet at least 100k.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> I truly wonder how much this game will sell.



Oh God....


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Went back to watch the video again. Real sense of fulfillment. ;w;



Arshes Nei said:


> Oh God....



I don't think he was being cynical.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't think he was being cynical.



No, it is just that they asked for 900k to make the game and got 4 million before the game is made. So asking if it will sell when people pretty much put 4 million down is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> No, it is just that they asked for 900k to make the game and got 4 million before the game is made. So asking if it will sell when people pretty much put 4 million down is kinda ridiculous.



And the game had how many backers, less than 70,000? That's way less than the amount of fans for triple A titles like GTA.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> And the game had how many backers, less than 70,000? That's way less than the amount of fans for triple A titles like GTA.



Why are you comparing this to a AAA title? Sorry just trying to figure out your angle here?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Why does it have to sell like a AAA title? it doesn't need to. It's not made to appeal to a "broader audience" as most devs are trying to. This is for the fans in the purest sense. They don't care about anything else but pleasing the fans and that's fine. We gave them 4 million. They'll give us, *US*, a game. If they sell more than expected, dandy. But if they only sell 100k-maybe 300k, that's still a success too. Comcept isn't triple A. They're a small company and this is their first title. They don't need to set their ambitions that high. They WON'T be met. I don't care who's in charge.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 2, 2013)

Eh I guess, but it would help the company if it sells more. The more they sell the better chances they have of staying afloat.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 2, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> And the game had how many backers, less than 70,000? That's way less than the amount of fans for triple A titles like GTA.



How many people generally go and kickstart something? The most successful Kickstarter projects to date have all but one been under 70k backers (the one that was higher hit nearly 74k, and yet raised less money than Mighty No. 9). The Ouya and Oculus Rift included (the Oculus Rift had less than 10k backers).

 This isn't the same thing as pre-ordering. This is *investing*. The game doesn't exist yet. It *wouldn't exist* if not for the Kickstarter project. There's no metric as to how well it will sell yet, but thanks to fan support, it will be on *every platform*, reaching the widest possible audience.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why does it have to sell like a AAA title? it doesn't need to. It's not made to appeal to a "broader audience" as most devs are trying to. This is for the fans in the purest sense. They don't care about anything else but pleasing the fans and that's fine. We gave them 4 million. They'll give us, *US*, a game. If they sell more than expected, dandy. But if they only sell 100k-maybe 300k, that's still a success too. Comcept isn't triple A. They're a small company and this is their first title. They don't need to set their ambitions that high. They WON'T be met. I don't care who's in charge.



They did help on other titles apparently

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comcept

I don't think it's going to have a AAA budget considering the game was selling digitally for $20 via kickstarter


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

...Obviously. Honestly, everyone's main focus should be to make a fantastic game and worry about sales when the game is put on "shelves". The better the game, the better chance to make that paper.

EDIT: Goddammit. Why the fuck am I so slow?

Yeesh, THEY made Soul Sacrifice? I'm not scared for MM9, but goddamn. That's not something I wanted to see. x-x


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This isn't the same thing as pre-ordering. This is *investing*. The game doesn't exist yet. It *wouldn't exist* if not for the Kickstarter project. There's no metric as to how well it will sell yet, but thanks to fan support, it will be on *every platform*, reaching the widest possible audience.



Not to mention AAA are generally high graphics oriented. This is probably a great budget considering the game. AAA titles have a lot of rigging for 3D games and texture guys on it. So of course it tends to produce higher costs as well because you have to get the computers that have to sit there and crunch and render. 3D render is not known for being cheap, seconds can cost you thousands to tens of thousands. But I guess for a small example - http://jironomo.com/architectural-visualisation-blog/2010/04/how-much-does-a-3d-rendering-cost/ and that's probably not including outsourcing and keep in mind this is architectural, when you got people it can be a much bigger ballgame.

Then depending on the game where you want to sandbox an environment and do multiplayer that's more level design and that's money

 Where Mighty No 9 is pretty straight forward. This is not an open ended sandbox game so much as the old classic side scrolling with enhancements.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, the difference between a 3D render and the rendering engine on a game is that a 3D render is typically a ray-traced, extremely high-poly scene that can take hours or more depending on the hardware and the scene/resolution. They're used for high quality images and CGI movies. A rendering engine in a game is producing those images in realtime; Basically, they do the 3D model in Blender, Maya or 3DSMax and throw it into the scene. Lighting is handled by the engine (approximated instead of ray traced), as are shaders and bump-mapping (though bump-mapping is also handled by a specialized texture). Most of the time, development of a 3D model is a lot less intensive than that, though while I know what goes into it, it's an art that I haven't ever been able to grasp.

 Fitting all the geometry you want into the scene without making the engine slow to a crawl is an incredibly tedious process at best if the hardware is inadequate, which is why I cite aging hardware as a huge cause of development bloat for mainstream titles concerned with graphics. The sad truth is, despite graphics not being everything, games are still judged both by the public and critically by how they compare to other games.


----------

